# NFL Week 9 Picks



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 5, 2006)

Dallas at Washington
New Orleans at Tampa Bay
Kansas City at St. Louis
Houston at NY Giants
Tennessee at Jacksonville
Atlanta at Detroit
Miami at Chicago
Green Bay at Buffalo
Cincinnati at Baltimore
Minesota at San Francisco
Cleveland at San Diego
Denver at Pittsburgh
Indianapolis at New England
Oakland at Seattle

Pick em.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> *Dallas* at Washington
> New Orleans at *Tampa Bay*
> Kansas City at *St. Louis*
> Houston at *NY Giants*
> ...


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2006)

You better not have jinxed my Packers.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> *Dallas* at Washington
> * New Orleans* at Tampa Bay
> Kansas City at *St. Louis*
> Houston at *NY Giants*
> ...



.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2006)

Denver may be the under dog but they *WILL* win!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 5, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> You better not have jinxed my Packers.


 
Shit I may have. Down 10-0. But it's still early and Favre is the comeback kid.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 5, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> Denver may be the under dog but they *WILL* win!


 
You sure they're the underdogs? That was a ballsy pick by me anyway I just think it's a must win for Pitts at home.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah, pretty sure that PS is favored by 2 points.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 5, 2006)

Where's goandykid? He's gonna be happy about the DAL/WAS outcome. Right when it looked like another horrible ending for the Redskins...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2006)

that DAL/WSH game was insane!  I can't believe the Skins won.  I really wish Dal had won that.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 5, 2006)

I had three beers during the 1:00 games.  I predict that I will have at least three more during the 4:00 games.  I worked legs today, so I need the beer.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> that DAL/WSH game was insane!  I can't believe the Skins won.  I really wish Dal had won that.



Amazing...I have never seen a game decided by the "No foul to end a game" rule.  Good stuff.

The reason the NFC East is the most competitive division is because the teams try to give the division lead back to each other throughout the year.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Shit I may have. Down 10-0. But it's still early and Favre is the comeback kid.





Damn you.  440yds from the Packers compared to the 160 yds from the Bills.

Fucking Turnovers.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Amazing...I have never seen a game decided by the "No foul to end a game" rule.  Good stuff.
> 
> The reason the NFC East is the most competitive division is because the teams try to give the division lead back to each other throughout the year.



yea, it is very nice of them to spread it around like that.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 5, 2006)

It's hard to drink a lot of porters.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> It's hard to drink a lot of porters.



Boy....I can't understand a word you're sayin'.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> It's hard to drink a lot of porters.



You are supposed to alternate, chump...What the fuck is this, amateur hour?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 5, 2006)

Great games today ... for sure

But the big showdown is tonight

COLTS VS PATRIOTS


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2006)

yea, i can't wait for tonights game.  I have my licorice all ready!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 5, 2006)

Who's everyone got for tonight's game?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2006)

Pat's


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

2 undefeated teams going down today. First Bears, then Colts. Good riddens.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 5, 2006)

i dunno...i dont have a favorite for tonights game...lol...  but im sure as hell happy that chicago lost...nd dallas too

just got back from the giants game.  they won which is good.  but strahan might be out of it.  he went in for xrays in the furst quarter nd never came back out.  i dunno...i just hope that they can stay together as a team nd not let the injuries get in the way.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 5, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> i dunno...i dont have a favorite for tonights game...lol... but im sure as hell happy that chicago lost...nd dallas too
> 
> just got back from the giants game. they won which is good. but strahan might be out of it. he went in for xrays in the furst quarter nd never came back out. i dunno...i just hope that they can stay together as a team nd not let the injuries get in the way.


 
They're lookin good in the East right now and imo, probably the best in NFC overall. Nice streak they got going too. Who do they have next week?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2006)

I am thinking Pats have it tonight, but I don't like the fact that nearly everyone on TV and online have them, it worries me.

The Bears got beat by the Dolphins, WTF?  I like, but still crazy.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Where's goandykid? He's gonna be happy about the DAL/WAS outcome. Right when it looked like another horrible ending for the Redskins...



Hell. Yeah.

Thing is called the block sitting next to my dad, we went nuts. I jsut wish I had been there live, I bet it was nuts. What a great way to fuck the cowboys and get the win.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 5, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I am thinking Pats have it tonight, but I don't like the fact that nearly everyone on TV and online have them, it worries me.
> 
> The Bears got beat by the Dolphins, WTF? I like, but still crazy.


 

The ESPN Poll had it 52% to 48% in favor of the Pats. I'm sure a lot of that is based on how Indy has fared in NE over the past few years. It's going to be a great game regardless.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Hell. Yeah.
> 
> Thing is called the block sitting next to my dad, we went nuts. I jsut wish I had been there live, I bet it was nuts. What a great way to fuck the cowboys and get the win.



I said Vanderjagt would choke, I didn't think it would be a block, though...Good times.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2006)

Go Pats.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 5, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I said Vanderjagt would choke, I didn't think it would be a block, though...Good times.



Yeah what a bust Vanderjagt has been, even his own team hates him.

Almost as big of a bust as Adam Archuleta...we finally replaced him mid game w/ the recently unretired Troy Vincent (fg blocker), turned out to be a great move, idk what we were thinking getting archuleta


----------



## goandykid (Nov 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> that DAL/WSH game was insane!  I can't believe the Skins won.  *I really wish Dal had won that.*


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> The Bears got beat by the Dolphins, WTF?  I like, but still crazy.


 That is just fucked up!

I hope the Pat's get it tonight!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 5, 2006)

Jodi said:


> That is just fucked up!
> 
> *I hope the Pat's get it tonight*!


 
Get the win or get an ass kicking?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 5, 2006)

BTW, for those who don't know, the winning kicker for the Redskins is Nick Novak, a kid from Univ. of Maryland that went to a local Virginia high school. We jsut rbough him in for the second time, both times b/c John Hall is hurt. 

Last season we brought him fresh out of college and he won a game by a last second field goal (seahakws I think) and cried on national television.

We dropped the kid a few weeks after, and picked him up again a few weeks ago to kick. To beat the Cowboys in the last seconds in DC as a local kid and big fan, thats gotta be a dream come true.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Get the win or get an ass kicking?


  WIN of course!  I  The Patriots.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2006)

Jodi said:


> WIN of course!  I  The Patriots.



You're not another one of those Brady Bunnies are you


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> You're not another one of those Brady Bunnies are you



I'd hit it.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2006)

OMG no!  Brady is awesome but that shit is so fucked.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 5, 2006)

Jodi said:


> OMG no!  Brady is awesome but that shit is so fucked.



What happened?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I'd hit it.



Somehow that doesn't suprise me.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2006)

Go Broncos!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 5, 2006)

Jodi said:


> WIN of course! I  The Patriots.


 
Ok good I was about to say


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Ok good I was about to say


I'm a fellow New Englander, it's not in my blood to ever go against the teams I grew up watching.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2006)

Prince said:


> Go Broncos!



they won again.  they are looking might good coming into the second half of the season.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> they won again.  they are looking might good coming into the second half of the season.




Till the playoffs when they choke again


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Till the playoffs when they choke again



ouch


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Till the playoffs when they choke again


Nah, that's Payton.


----------



## largepkg (Nov 5, 2006)

When you guys understand gambling let me know! 


Colts +3! It's an easy pick!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 5, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Nah, that's Payton.



Peyton*


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 5, 2006)

largepkg said:


> When you guys understand gambling let me know!
> 
> 
> *Colts +3! It's an easy pick*!


 
Absolutely not considered "easy" in the world of sports gambling.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't believe Vinatieri missed!   The irony!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 5, 2006)

Let Maroney start running them in, my fantasy team needsa boost


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 5, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Let Maroney start running them in, my fantasy team needsa boost


 
Same here. Their pass game is not lookin to good tonight either.


----------



## largepkg (Nov 5, 2006)

Like I said, It's an easy pick. Of course luck has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I can't believe Vinatieri missed!   The irony!



I went to go take a pee and heard the announcers say that Vinatieri was making a kick.  I said to myself, whenever they say Vinatieri is making a kick, I assume it is good.  Oh snap, fumble, back to the game.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 5, 2006)

Denver, Denver, Denver, Denver Denver Denver Denver


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2006)

He Misses 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 5, 2006)

Still got the W


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> He Misses 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, they lost but this alone was SWEET!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 5, 2006)

Good game overall, not quite the skins game but definately a good spotlight game.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

Colts proved me wrong. Still one undefeated team in football.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 5, 2006)

Pretty surprised by all of the Pats turnovers and penalties. Not like them at all. Jets next week at home. Our two tough games remaining are against the Bears and Jaguars.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2006)

That's crazy


----------



## goandykid (Nov 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Pretty surprised by all of the Pats turnovers and penalties. Not like them at all. Jets next week at home. Our two tough games remaining are against the Bears and Jaguars.



Jaguars don't seem too tough anymore...They started out strong but have been up and down ever since

Don't even argue w/ me b/c of this week, it was Tennessee.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 5, 2006)

The patriots definitely beat themselves with the ridiculous penalties and mistakes. The colts got away with a lot of luck. Five fucking turnovers.

You don't know how fucking mad i am right now


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't think there was much luck involved, seems like the Pats didn't feel like winning.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 5, 2006)

By luck, i mean that Manning has gotten away from pressure countless times throwing a hobbling ball in the air and the colts recievers still managed to catch it. Not to mention a couple interceptions occurred after a tipped ball by the pats receivers. 

The colts won, yes, but the patriots really beat themselves. Take away the penalties and turnovers and it would have been a different game.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 5, 2006)

Thats right. If the entire game had been different the outcome wouldve been different.

Good read there madden.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 5, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Thats right. If the entire game had been different the outcome wouldve been different.
> 
> Good read there madden.



said the guy who's team was on the other side of luck today


----------



## goandykid (Nov 5, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> said the guy who's team was on the other side of luck today



I wasn't arguing luck, I was arguing his point. And I'd rather have won in that spirit crushing way than have won decidingly.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 5, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I wasn't arguing luck, I was arguing his point. And I'd rather have won in that spirit crushing way than have won decidingly.



thats the biggest load of crap i have ever read on this forum. and i used to debate with that one guy who got kicked off recently for being an idiot.  what fan would want to watch their team give away the game only to have it handed back to them? it makes no sense. everyone wants their team to go out and get a good solid all around win without the mistakes. winning the way your team did doesnt make you believe your team is a solid team that should be looked out for. it makes you think well we got lucky and squeezed out a W. it doesnt build any confidence for the following week.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 5, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> thats the biggest load of crap i have ever read on this forum. and i used to debate with that one guy who got kicked off recently for being an idiot.  what fan would want to watch their team give away the game only to have it handed back to them? it makes no sense. everyone wants their team to go out and get a good solid all around win without the mistakes. winning the way your team did doesnt make you believe your team is a solid team that should be looked out for. it makes you think well we got lucky and squeezed out a W. it doesnt build any confidence for the following week.



The only load of crap in this thread is your shitty football assumptions. This was a game of games and had me, the fans, and the skins more pumped than at any other point in this season. A win like this will motivate more than a clean, lazy, easy win...

EDIT: My high playoff hopes have alreayd pretty much been dashed when we came in w/ a 2-5 record, i'm not looking to gauge my team anymore. And this win builds a whole lot more team spirit for next week.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 6, 2006)

God does the Rams' defense frikkin SUCK.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 6, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> By luck, i mean that Manning has gotten away from pressure countless times throwing a hobbling ball in the air and the colts recievers still managed to catch it. Not to mention a couple interceptions occurred after a tipped ball by the pats receivers.
> 
> The colts won, yes, but the patriots really beat themselves. Take away the penalties and turnovers and it would have been a different game.


 
Yup and they didn't capitalize on the Colts' turnovers either. And Gostoski missed what a 30-yarder? I can't stand seeing that. This game is behind now anyway. Losing to the Colts by only 7 with all crap that happened in reality isn't that bad at all. I hope we see them in the playoffs. The secondary better raise up next time and start punishing Harrison and Wayne. Everytime Peyton threw the ball I didn't even look because I knew it was going to be a completion.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 6, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Everytime Peyton threw the ball I didn't even look because I knew it was going to be a completion.



I felt the same way, I saw the ball seemingly go nowhere and knew someone would catch it.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 6, 2006)

goandykid said:


> The only load of crap in this thread is your shitty football assumptions. This was a game of games and had me, the fans, and the skins more pumped than at any other point in this season. A win like this will motivate more than a clean, lazy, easy win...
> 
> EDIT: My high playoff hopes have alreayd pretty much been dashed when we came in w/ a 2-5 record, i'm not looking to gauge my team anymore. And this win builds a whole lot more team spirit for next week.



so the skins are motivated for next week, going out on a positive???? yeah questions have been answered. mark brunell is your quarterback (for at least one more half) your defense is suspect, and even with a great running back you cant runt the ball worth crap.  how does that make any fan feel good about their team??


----------



## goandykid (Nov 6, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> so the skins are motivated for next week, going out on a positive???? yeah questions have been answered. mark brunell is your quarterback (for at least one more half) your defense is suspect, and even with a great running back you cant runt the ball worth crap.  how does that make any fan feel good about their team??



Oh, excuse me, you're right. Beating Dallas in the last seconds isn't going out on a positive. You sir, are a fucking genius. 

Brunell is one of the best rated qb's in the league right now, our defense is finally intact for the first time this season and worked well, and Portis has been in and out of injury but still running well in the 4 or so games he's been in.

Might wanna get your shit straight before you get this confrontational in a thread.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry but imo  beating Dallas is right up there with beating Philly.  They haven't beaten anyone this year.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 6, 2006)

thank you, and writing 'imo opinion' comes out to 'in my opinion opinion'


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Oh, excuse me, you're right. Beating Dallas in the last seconds isn't going out on a positive. You sir, are a fucking genius.
> 
> Brunell is one of the best rated qb's in the league right now, our defense is finally intact for the first time this season and worked well, and Portis has been in and out of injury but still running well in the 4 or so games he's been in.
> 
> Might wanna get your shit straight before you get this confrontational in a thread.


 
 

And if they run the table they *might *make the playoffs!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> And if they run the table they *might *make the playoffs!



Haha I already said earlier that my playoff hopes were pretty dashed. Thrilled to beat Dallas in the way we did though.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Haha I already said earlier that my playoff hopes were pretty dashed. Thrilled to beat Dallas in the way we did though.


 
Well now ya gotta go into Philly and win. If ya can do that, then I'd be happy (if I were you that is.)


----------



## goandykid (Nov 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Well now ya gotta go into Philly and win. If ya can do that, then I'd be happy (if I were you that is.)



I definitely will be. Earlier in the season I wouldn't have given us a serious shot the way they were playing, but we're coming off a big win w/ a full lineup, and theyve lsot 3 straight.

Donte Stallworth might end up being one of the best trades in a long time.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 6, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Oh, excuse me, you're right. Beating Dallas in the last seconds isn't going out on a positive. You sir, are a fucking genius.
> 
> Brunell is one of the best rated qb's in the league right now, our defense is finally intact for the first time this season and worked well, and Portis has been in and out of injury but still running well in the 4 or so games he's been in.
> 
> Might wanna get your shit straight before you get this confrontational in a thread.



I'm confrontational?????? i dont remember using profanity brianiac. 

Brunell one of the best rated qb's in the league (and questioning his starting role at the end of each offensive series) he admitted he is playing to just stay on the field as a starter right now.

A defense that is finally intact for the first time this season, and working well???  your defense scares  no playoff contender.  Romo a 2 game career starter didnt seem to have too much difficulty.

Portis running the ball well??? i have no problem with portis, its the rest of your running game i question. portis should be averageing 5 yards per carry.  what is he getting now??? right now he is a sub 4 y.p.c average with your pathetic offense, and lack of blocking.

right now you guys are playing for a top 10 draft pick.

but you keep being positive.  one day they can make a movie about how great the 2006 redskins were and how they overcame so much difficulty and hardship to end up with a 6-10 season.    

on a side note at least the yankees can make the playoffs with the highest payroll in the majors.  washington redskins cant even do that.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> I'm confrontational?????? i dont remember using profanity brianiac.
> 
> Brunell one of the best rated qb's in the league (and questioning his starting role at the end of each offensive series) he admitted he is playing to just stay on the field as a starter right now.
> 
> ...


 


FYI, there is a salary cap in the NFL, all their players make what everyone else in the league makes. It's the coaching staff that makes the big bucks.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 6, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> I'm confrontational?????? i dont remember using profanity brianiac.
> 
> Brunell one of the best rated qb's in the league (and questioning his starting role at the end of each offensive series) he admitted he is playing to just stay on the field as a starter right now.
> 
> ...



First of all, it's brainiac*, might wanna spell your insults right. Secondly, confrontational doesn't mean cursing, jackass. 

Gibbs has stuck by Brunell all season, and barring injury isn't coming out. I don't love the guy's play but he's better than Todd Collins or Jason Campbell.

I said our defense played well for being intact for the first time this season, I didn't call us the Bears. Portis hasn't been 100% since he dislocated his shoulder in the preseason, and 4 of our 5 o liners are former pro bowlers.

Going to BYU, I wouldve figured you'd be more intelligent, and  alot less of an asshole.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> FYI, there is a salary cap in the NFL, all their players make what everyone else in the league makes. It's the coaching staff that makes the big bucks.



It may be a salary cap league,  But the Redskins are about 22 million over there cap space


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> It may be a salary cap league, But the Redskins are about 22 million over there cap space


 
7 million actually.

http://redskins.scout.com/3/salary_cap_chart.html


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> FYI, there is a salary cap in the NFL, all their players make what everyone else in the league makes. It's the coaching staff that makes the big bucks.



http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/10/28/AR2006102800572.html?nav=hcmodule

As the NFL season nears its midpoint, some executives around the league are privately marveling at how, once again, the annual roster overhaul that has characterized the Redskins in the seven years under the ownership of Daniel Snyder has yielded so little except to set new records for player payroll and coaching salaries.

even with a salary cap they can still be spending more than everyone else


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/10/28/AR2006102800572.html?nav=hcmodule
> 
> As the NFL season nears its midpoint, some executives around the league are privately marveling at how, once again, the annual roster overhaul that has characterized the Redskins in the seven years under the ownership of Daniel Snyder has yielded so little except to set new records for player payroll and coaching salaries.
> 
> even with a salary cap they can still be spending more than everyone else


 
I know. 



> It's the coaching staff that makes the big bucks.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> 7 million actually.
> 
> http://redskins.scout.com/3/salary_cap_chart.html



Ah my bad.  Either way they are one of the top offenders of the Salary cap.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Ah my bad. Either way they are one of the top offenders of the Salary cap.


 
Defintely, and the fact that some of their coaches make more than pro-bowlers doesn't help either...


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 6, 2006)

goandykid said:


> First of all, it's brainiac*, might wanna spell your insults right. Secondly, confrontational doesn't mean cursing, jackass.
> 
> Gibbs has stuck by Brunell all season, and barring injury isn't coming out. I don't love the guy's play but he's better than Todd Collins or Jason Campbell.
> 
> ...



pardon my reversal of letters in my spelling of brainiac o wise one.  and just because i was questioning your post doesnt make me confrontational. i disagree with you and said so, thats all.

how do you know jason campbell isnt better than brunell. we havent seen him play in the regular season yet.  and he wil, before the end of the season, regardless of whether brunell stays healthy.

4 of 5 are FORMER pro bowlers. it would be nice to see them open up real holes for a guy who should regularly hit 1500 yards per season.

try not to bring BYU into this, your just plain out of your league there.  i will say your doing much better at defending your team on this forum than the redskins defense has done all season.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 6, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> pardon my reversal of letters in my spelling of brainiac o wise one.  and just because i was questioning your post doesnt make me confrontational. i disagree with you and said so, thats all.
> 
> how do you know jason campbell isnt better than brunell. we havent seen him play in the regular season yet.  and he wil, before the end of the season, regardless of whether brunell stays healthy.
> 
> ...




Your first post was sarcastic and confrontational, regardless of acting coy now. The pro bowl lineup is not out yet, there are ZERO current pro bowlers, ofcourse theyr going to be former pro bowlers, you're terrible at choosing and making points.

Portis is not the 1500 yard back he was last season, not w/ Al Saunders new offense still trying to work the kinks out, and not w/ all his injuries.

However, I do apologize for bringing BYU into this, I wasn't going to try and pull for a low-blow at any point after that.



Who's your team, Madden?


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 6, 2006)

i've been a broncos fan for about 20 years or so now.  so does the balloting look good for your o-lineman this year?  portis is the same back he has always been. my point is his yards per carry is down when he is in the line-up?


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 6, 2006)

the madden comment was just mean spirited. i wish i would have thought of it first


----------



## goandykid (Nov 6, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> the madden comment was just mean spirited. i wish i would have thought of it first



hahah

In order of stats: G, GS, attempts, Yds, Avg, Long, td, 20+, 1st

Clinton Portis: 

2005	Washington Redskins	16	16	352	1516	4.3	47	11	6	74
2006	Washington Redskins	7	6	121	498	4.1	38	7	3	28


On pace for 5 more touchdowns, still avging 4.1 ypc???


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 6, 2006)

And now we break for a moment for a look a baseball.  Jose Canseco scores this homerun off his head.


----------



## Free agent Frog (Nov 7, 2006)

RAVENS!!!!!!!

6-2.....

WHATCHA KNO ABOUT RAY LEWIS


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yo...wut is the deal with the GIants?!?!?!  I can deal with one or two injured players...but this is getting rediculous...our defensive line is falling apart.  Strahan is now out for newhere between 2-4 weeks due to his injury in the Houston Game.  Lets just hope they can stick it to the Bears this weekend.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 7, 2006)

I was looking forward to coming home and seeing a new post from bio-chem to argue w/ him about...


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 8, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I was looking forward to coming home and seeing a new post from bio-chem to argue w/ him about...



week 9 is over. its time for some week 10 trash talk


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 13, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Gibbs has stuck by Brunell all season, and barring injury isn't coming out. I don't love the guy's play but he's better than Todd Collins or Jason Campbell.
> 
> :



You were saying????

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2660635


i hate to bring up a dead post, but i will anyway



bio-chem said:


> how do you know jason campbell isnt better than brunell. we havent seen him play in the regular season yet.  and he wil, before the end of the season, regardless of whether brunell stays healthy.
> 
> :


----------



## goandykid (Nov 13, 2006)

I know, I know. I knew this thread would come back up.

In my heart I wanted to see Campbell, but was trying to win the arguement w/ you.

I see you still never responded to my post of Clinton Portis' stats.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 13, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I know, I know. I knew this thread would come back up.
> 
> In my heart I wanted to see Campbell, but was trying to win the arguement w/ you.
> 
> I see you still never responded to my post of Clinton Portis' stats.



i am quite suprised to see him still over 4 yards per carry. i stand corrected. and i mean pleasantly suprised. too bad about his hand. that sucks donkey dick


----------



## goandykid (Nov 13, 2006)

Yea, but atleast we really are playing for a draft pick now. Too bad you cant draft a whole defnese


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 13, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Yea, but atleast we really are playing for a draft pick now. Too bad you cant draft a whole defnese



tell me you didnt just bring up our defense??????   
check the stats. we have given up less points than any other team in the league 111 or so in 9 games. less even than the vaunted bears defense. we have the best shut down corner in the league, the best linebackers and a hell of a defensive line. these guys are stout. other teams will pick up yards on us, but we stop them from scoring touchdowns.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 13, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> tell me you didnt just bring up our defense??????
> check the stats. we have given up less points than any other team in the league 111 or so in 9 games. less even than the vaunted bears defense. we have the best shut down corner in the league, the best linebackers and a hell of a defensive line. these guys are stout. other teams will pick up yards on us, but we stop them from scoring touchdowns.



I was talking about the Redskins defense, that wasnt a jab. Enough bragging too


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 13, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I was talking about the Redskins defense, that wasnt a jab. Enough bragging too



oh. point taken.  you can try and buy a defense though


----------



## goandykid (Nov 13, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> oh. point taken.  you can try and buy a defense though



Oh I'm sure Daniel Snyder will be getting out the checkbook this offseason again. 


Thing is, most fans are finally starting to realize that his Steinbrenner-ness is the reason why our ticket prices and other thigns are the msot expensive in the league by a mile.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 13, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Oh I'm sure Daniel Snyder will be getting out the checkbook this offseason again.
> 
> 
> Thing is, most fans are finally starting to realize that his Steinbrenner-ness is the reason why our ticket prices and other thigns are the msot expensive in the league by a mile.



Finally????  Most?????


----------



## goandykid (Nov 13, 2006)

what?


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 13, 2006)

MOST fans are FINALLY starting to realise. you mean some fans havent figured it out yet, and the rest just recently have???


----------



## goandykid (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know, let me poll the area. Be right back.


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah Broncos... LT who???


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

oh, that's who he is!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

Broncos are looking strong though. Not sure I want to see them in the playoffs. Especially in Denver.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

LT is shitting on the Broncos atm


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

This guy is ridiculous!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

looked like champ left his zone


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> LT is shitting on the Broncos atm



and losing


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

for now...


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

good catch by walker right there


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> good catch by walker right there



Maybe!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

bad challenge, thats a completion


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

the nut said:


> and losing



no longer


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

What a fucking catch!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

It wouldve been a force out if he ahdnt gotten his feet down, it was alright


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

Do I smell a new leader in the AFC West?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

nuts, did you see jason campbell today?


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Do I smell a new leader in the AFC West?



Obviously, they were tied coming in!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah but has San Diego been atop alone yet? DEN has the better div record too.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

Game Over.


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

The snake returns... i f'n hate him!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

there it is, lets see if they can seal it after the pick


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Game Over.



If they are smart they'll just let sd score quick


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

the nut said:


> If they are smart they'll just let sd score quick


 
And go down two scores?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

8 is one score


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> And go down two scores?



8 points?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh my bad I thought they were up by more than 1. Yeah good call then.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Broncos can't tackle tonight


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

knee it once, then start running again


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Broncos can't tackle tonight



They're tough, best offense and player in the NFL.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

I kinda want to see an OT so I'll root for DEN to tie it up if SD does get a TD.


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

Darrent Williams = Achillies heel.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah Tomlinson is a bastard. He shouldn't be allowed in fantasy leagues. He's killin me.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Best offense? Best RB but not best offense. Rivers is a first year player. They run the two TE pass plays alot but Gates is their only decent TE. Their 2 rb set isn't tricking anyone.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

They did what I said to. I'm a gfenius


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> They did what I said to. I'm a *gfenius*


 
Yeah you are.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

ha. hilarious. 

LT number 4, thats one amazing defense but they didn't show up in the second half


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

He might be the best offensive player I've ever seen.


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Best offense? Best RB but not best offense. Rivers is a first year player. They run the two TE pass plays alot but Gates is their only decent TE. Their 2 rb set isn't tricking anyone.



Numbers don't lie!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Yea maybe. Barry? Sweetness? Marino? Good debate


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

the nut said:


> Numbers don't lie!



I though the Eagles were number 1 overall?


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I though the Eagles were number 1 overall?




Maybe yards, but scoring is all that matters. And they are #1. Not to mention they are playing the #1 scoring defense.


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

They should onside kick!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

"Tomlinson was selected in the 1st round of the NFL Draft in 2001 with the 5th overall pick. The Chargers had the 1st pick in the draft that year but anticipated that they would be unable to sign Michael Vick, who was perceived as the best player in the year's draft class. Therefore, they traded their number one pick to the Atlanta Falcons, for which they received the number five pick and other considerations. In this way, Tomlinson and Vick are forever linked as having been "traded" for each other, although the transaction was actually the result of traded draft picks and contract negotiations."


good trade both ways. (Edit: Should they) Onsides from the 40?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

why did he field it


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

Is Michael's a f'n idiot... if he didn't grab that SD could recover. What a moron!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Did he touch it before he fielded it?


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Did he touch it before he fielded it?



It's kick off, live ball.. hence onsides kicks.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

REading that and listening to Madden, Chargers front office deserves an award. Rivers, Merriman, and Kaeding for Eli Manning. LT and picks for Vick.


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeh, 15 yards.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

the nut said:


> It's kick off, live ball.. hence onsides kicks.



But I'm saying wasn't it in the endzone?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Dumb DQ, wasn;t even a good punch


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

What is SD doing???


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow wtf is goin on.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Penalties out the ass, SD is self destructing


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> But I'm saying wasn't it in the endzone?



The ball hit just prior to the goal line, he did exactly what he was supposed to.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

They're lucky DEN is playin for the tie.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

good sack


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

the nut said:


> The ball hit just prior to the goal line, he did exactly what he was supposed to.


 
Yeah if it bounced SD coulda recovered.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

That ref was so confused, hahah


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah if it bounced SD coulda recovered.



good kickoff then. Shouldve onsided


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah the last 3 or 4 minutes were pretty bizarre.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

LT for MVP, 22 rushing touchdowns through 10 games


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 19, 2006)

So .. uh, when is the last time San Diego won the Superbowl?


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> So .. uh, when is the last time San Diego won the Superbowl?



They are a long way from that, but they look good so far. But they have to overcome something first:

Marty Schottenheimer = Loser


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

The skins never shouldve gotten rid of him.

He started off his first season bad but ended it on an 7-0 run or something like that. Daniel Snyder is a bitch and got rid of him for personal reasons. Plus our players didnt like to work as hard.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Marty that is


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> The skins never shouldve gotten rid of him.
> 
> He started off his first season bad but ended it on an 7-0 run or something like that. Daniel Snyder is a bitch and got rid of him for personal reasons. Plus our players didnt like to work as hard.



I agree with you Archuletta laugh:   ).

Daniel Snyder = Fantasy football owner!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Seriously. Archuletta, great guy, not meant for Safety. Should bulk up a little and go for OLB, he can hit.


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Seriously. Archuletta, great guy, not meant for Safety. Should bulk up a little and go for OLB, he can hit.



He's actually a good safety, but that contract is ridiculous for that position.

Edit: Don't know what's wrong with him this year.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

He's a terrible safety, atleast so far. Slow, misreads, bites on ballfakes. Always playing catchup, thats why he's been benched for a 35 year old


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> He's a terrible safety, atleast so far. Slow, misreads, bites on ballfakes. Always playing catchup, thats why he's been benched for a 35 year old




You mean this year, last few years he was all over the field!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

correct


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> correct



Yeh, most people do like to go back to work when they win the lottery!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, hopefully he gets his act back now that he isnt playing...

I think we could trade Betts for a high pick, he could start on other teams. Either him or Duckett, but I do love Betts. We should trade Andre Carter or Archuletta also if we can.


----------



## the nut (Nov 20, 2006)

Archuleta would be tough, they would have to eat a lot of his salary. Snyder wouldn't mind I'm sure.


----------

